# Fox Mini Lathe



## Neville Lawler (17 Dec 2004)

I am considering purchasing the Fox Mini Lathe and was wondering if anyone has any experience of this machine. I only need a machine to produce small pieces for the model ships and trucks that I make as a hobby. I am also considering the purchase of a Supernova chuck but from what I have read this seems to be a good piece of kit. Also I would appreciate recommendations on turning tools are most suitable. I have taken a training course in wood turning and the tutor said that the Fox was a good buy although he had no actual experience of it. :?: 
Many thanks
Neville Lawler


----------



## Taffy Turner (20 Dec 2004)

Neville,

Sorry - can't help you on the lathe issue. Not come across that one myself.

As for tools, any of the big names (see other posts in this section) are good. I have a mixture of different manufacturer's tools in my collection, and all are much of a muchness. The Crown Pro PM are my favourites, as they hold an edge better (less sharpening = more turning), but the handle shape isn't ideal for me (small hands). Sorby tools seem to me to be over-priced, and don't hold an edge very well IMHO.

Avoid the cheap, budget "no-name sets" like the plague. They are just a waste of money.

Regards

Gary


----------



## UKTony (20 Dec 2004)

Neville,

Welcome to the forum btw, the lathe you mention is sold by Turners Retreat, http://www.turners-retreat.co.uk, the spec is good and costs £200, the Nova chuck is great but you may need the 25mm jaws as well, which i have just ordered for smaller work, Gary is right about the tools, i threw my first set out, you will also need something to sharpen them with as well, not to mention all the other paraphanlia, dam expensive hobby but well worth it

Tony


----------



## Neville Lawler (23 Dec 2004)

Many thanks for your comments, i have two further queries regarding the supernova chuck.
1) Certain companies are offering free Spigot Jaws with this chuck, what are spigot jaws and what are they used for?
2) They quote these jaws as 45mm, is that the maximum or minimum distance that they will open, and what is the smallest diameter they will grip?
In reply to the comment on sharpening tools, I have a Tomek which with the correct attachments will be suitable.


----------



## cd (23 Dec 2004)

Hi Neville,
I don't have the supernova chuck myself (but would like it if Santa's watching  ) but its very well thought of.

the spigot jaws are designed to either expand into a recess or grip onto a tenon, below is a quote from the chuck specs for the 25mm jaws



> JS25N 25 mm Jaws for Nova & SuperNova chucks Contracts onto 8.5-25 mm spigots. Expands into 23.5-46 mm dovetail recess.



Hope this makes some sense

cd

Edited because I don't know the differece between 25 and 45 !!


----------



## morrisminordriver (23 Dec 2004)

Hi - I was asking the same question ref the spigot jaws recently - Mudman kindly pointed me in the direction of the Supernova manual- see here:
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3160

I bought the Supernova from my local toolshop - they included the spigot jaws along with the rest of the chuck for £125.
Regards, MMD.


----------



## Neville Lawler (4 Jan 2005)

Many thanks for the comments, I have purchased the lathe along with the supernova chuck and sorby tools.
Now to make some "shavings"  
Neville Lawler


----------



## Noel (4 Jan 2005)

Neville, make sure you let us know how things go as there seems to be little first hand info on Fox equipment.

Noel, 
PS And all the other stuff you end up getting.


----------



## Neville Lawler (11 Jan 2005)

All equipment arrived safely,excellent service from Rutlands, and saved quite a sum in their sale. The lathe is manufactured by Delta - France and is well made and packed exceptionally well. So far it has performed well, still trying to remember all the tutors advice, but only using slow speed and turning cylinders. The only problem that I can see at the present time is that the tool rest is very short if one is turning longer pieces. One other point is that the instruction book leaves a little to be desired. Up to now I have not used the supernova chuck, but the Sorby tools are a delight to use, well worth the extra money.
I will comment further when I have surfaced from beneath the shavings.
Neville


----------



## Neville Lawler (12 Jan 2005)

A further question, I need to drill small diameter holes in the cylindrical parts that I am turning. I am told that there is a chuck that can be fitted into the tailstock enabling this to happen. If there is such a chuck, will you please advise its name. Also if this can be done, does one have to increase the lathe speed? I am only using the slowest speed until I feel more confident.
Many thanks
Neville


----------



## cd (12 Jan 2005)

Neville,
You should be able to fit a jacobs chuck with Morse Taper arbor on it to match the MT of your lathe.
Axminster have them here 
http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp? ... 38&recno=2
the slow speed should be fine I always use mine with the lathe on its slowest speed for drilling.
Hope this helps
BTW what are U making :?: 

cd

(being nosey)


----------



## ProShop (14 Jan 2005)

Neville Lawler":3f7t4zc7 said:


> The lathe is manufactured by Delta - France
> Neville


Neville, Just thought I'd mention that Delta is Fox's brand in France. Or Fox is Delta's brand in the UK. They don't make any machines, they lare just retailers.The machines are mostly made in the far east and badged by Fox, Delta, Axminster, Sip, Lyndhurst etc etc etc.


----------



## Neville Lawler (17 Jan 2005)

Hi
Many thanks for all the advice, greatly appreciated. As far as what I am making, it is a scale model of an American dump truck. I have made model boats,wood of course, in the past and decided on a change. There was no need for a lathe previously but you cannot buy large diameter dowel, especially as it is being made out of cherry.
Neville


----------



## Newbie_Neil (17 Jan 2005)

Hi Neville

I've just received my copy of GWW and what should be in there, but an article on the Fox mini-lathe. :wink: 

Cheers
Neil


----------

